# E-Mail



## Duracel (7. September 2008)

Threadname ist thema.
Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?


----------



## kurona (7. September 2008)

kann mir einer sagen warum ich keine bestätigungs email bekomme ?

und wer hat noch all dieses problem ?

wenn sterntaler sich hier zu aeussern koennte waere ich beruhigt .


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

Ich habe einen Beta Key für Warhammer online, ich habe meinen Account auch schon eingerichtet, aber dann steht da es wird eine Besätiguns E-Mail an meine E-Mail adresse gesendet, doch es ist keine angekommen. Kann mir da einer Weiterhelfen???


----------



## kurona (7. September 2008)

ich warte nu schon seit 2stunden


----------



## AGrand (7. September 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht ma regestrieren =D


----------



## Duracel (7. September 2008)

ok dann haben wir alle das gleiche problem... wie gesagt interessiert mich eher wie lange die erfolgreichen so im schnitt gewartet haben..

aber danke schonmal für die infos


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. September 2008)

Ich warte auch schon Ewigkeiten auf die E-Mail. Manch einer hat Glück gehabt und sie nach 30 Minuten bekommen, andere dürfen wohl noch bis Morgen oder Übermorgen auf diese dumme Mail warten. Bringt eh nichts, Server scheinen wieder down zu sein weil der Patch bei geilen 96% auf einmal abgebrochen ist. Hab über den Account von nem Kollegen gepatcht...

Läuft auf jeden Fall alles ins Leere und auch das ewige vorm PC hocken und warten bringt letztendlich überhaupt garnichts! Am besten irgendwas anderes machen...obwohl mich das auch tierisch nervt! Nächste Woche hab ich wieder kaum Zeit...


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

wurden noch nicht verschickt ... hab ein kleinen Kommentar diesbezüglich geschrieben, die werden wohl so einen gewaltigen andrang entweder falsch eingeschätzt oder haben ein internes problem, ich tippe auf letzteres.

Ich wart auch schon knapp 2h.

Und ich glaub ihr habt besseres zu tun als jede Minute dieser 2h auf F5 bei dem Email-Anbieter eures Vertraunens zu klicken^^

Geht halt joggen oder lernt was für die Schule schrebit euren Brieffreund usw. usw.^^ Dazu kommt ihr nämlich dann nichtmehr wenn die Email erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (7. September 2008)

knapp 2 std


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

abwarten. inner beta sind wartezeiten normal.
ihr könnt eigentlich schon froh sein wenn ihr morgen schon zocken könnt...
und selbst wenn ihr euren account habt müsst ihr euch noch einloggen und den key aktivieren... das dauert
hab meinen account schon seitn paar monaten hab jetz nach 100 loginversuchen aufgehört.


----------



## Duracel (7. September 2008)

naja im endeffekt ist es ja nur n beta stresstest und dafür ist das ja auch gedacht jedoch etwas bessere informationspolitik wäre schon angebracht damit man nicht nur vor dem emailproggi sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ey leute, wenn die da ihre Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen, bleibe ich beim Alten WoW! Aja und wenn bei einem der sich registrieren will die Fehlermeldung  414 kommt, keine Panik, immer wider auf weiter klicken, das ist die Fehlermeldung für einen Timeout!

Wenn ich in ca 2-3 stunden keine Mail bvekomme, werde ich wenn sie nen Telefonsupport haben, ihnen erstmal klar5machen was das alles sollte, oder liegt es daran das sich da so viele anmelden  und auf eine Mail warte??? hoffe aber das ssie noch kommt^^


----------



## ersoichso (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ey leute, wenn die da ihre Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen, bleibe ich beim Alten WoW! Aja und wenn bei einem der sich registrieren will die Fehlermeldung  414 kommt, keine Panik, immer wider auf weiter klicken, das ist die Fehlermeldung für einen Timeout!
> 
> Wenn ich in ca 2-3 stunden keine Mail bvekomme, werde ich wenn sie nen Telefonsupport haben, ihnen erstmal klar5machen was das alles sollte, oder liegt es daran das sich da so viele anmelden  und auf eine Mail warte??? hoffe aber das ssie noch kommt^^


 armes warhammer ,warum musste `s dir passieren...
was fuer ne Com *rolleyes*


----------



## yaRealy (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ey leute, wenn die da ihre Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen, bleibe ich beim Alten WoW! Aja und wenn bei einem der sich registrieren will die Fehlermeldung  414 kommt, keine Panik, immer wider auf weiter klicken, das ist die Fehlermeldung für einen Timeout!
> 
> Wenn ich in ca 2-3 stunden keine Mail bvekomme, werde ich wenn sie nen Telefonsupport haben, ihnen erstmal klar5machen was das alles sollte, oder liegt es daran das sich da so viele anmelden  und auf eine Mail warte??? hoffe aber das ssie noch kommt^^



ich hoffe, dass du wirklich bei wow bleiben wirst, dann gibts bei war schoma einen idioten weniger


----------



## ersoichso (7. September 2008)

wenn nicht lohnt es sich wieder zu wow zu wechseln hmmm ich hab da ne theorie
AoC 20%-30% nu noch zu WAR 20%-30% der WoWfraktion die ich nicht abkann und es ist nur noch ein kleiner 
prozentsatz der in WoW uebrig bleibt ! :>


----------



## Duracel (7. September 2008)

ole aktivierungsemail da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ey, ich selber Spiele WoW immoment nicht, da mir das dort selber zu blod ist mit dem stress langem questen damit man 1 lvl aufsteigt. Aber das WAR in der eröffnung der open beta schon dermaßende probleme hat, wird mir übel. Die Hersteller solten erstmal alles auf die reihe bekommen bevor die user loslegen können aber das ist mir egal ivch hoffe bei WAR das es besser ist als WoW, denn das WoW nervt, aber hat halt nich solche probleme wie Warhammer online! hoffe tzozdem das Warhammer online bestätigungs mail kommt^^


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ey, ich selber Spiele WoW immoment nicht, da mir das dort selber zu blod ist mit dem stress langem questen damit man 1 lvl aufsteigt. Aber das WAR in der eröffnung der open beta schon dermaßende probleme hat, wird mir übel. Die Hersteller solten erstmal alles auf die reihe bekommen bevor die user loslegen können aber das ist mir egal ivch hoffe bei WAR das es besser ist als WoW, denn das WoW nervt, aber hat halt nich solche probleme wie Warhammer online! hoffe tzozdem das Warhammer online bestätigungs mail kommt^^




Ich sag jetzt einfach mal das du keine Ahnung davon hast was bei einer Server verwaltung und hosting in diesem Ausmaß bei solchen Massen zu bewältigen ist und was auf den Servern liegt ... Ist natürlich einfach zu sagen hey die sollten das doch mal hinkriegen.

Wie ich dazu komm? ganz einfach!, "Aber das WAR in der eröffnung der open beta schon dermaßende probleme hat, wird mir übel."   wenn nicht in der Beta wo solln dann sonst Probleme auftauchen ? bei der Closed Beta? oder auf ihren Test serven wo vllt. 1/1000 der leute Spieln? ... Versteh nciht wie man so naiv sein kann.


----------



## soefsn (7. September 2008)

Hallo

Also mein Kollege wartet jetzt seid vier Stunden auf die Bestätigungsmail von GOA. Wer ist noch bei Web.de und hat diese Mail schon erhalten ?

MFG


----------



## Saevarr (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch bei web.de... und warte nun seit fast 4h auf die Bestätigungsmail :-(


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ich bei hotmail.de und warte auch schon gespannt dadrauf und hoffe WAR wird erfolgreich


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

> Hallo xxxxx,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning&#8482; begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> [...]


Kam bei mir heute um 11:48 Uhr an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero272 (7. September 2008)

ich warte jetzt seit bald 4 stunden...


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

Teal schrieb:


> Kam bei mir heute um 11:48 Uhr an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oha hoffe wenn noch andere User die Mail ohne Link bekommen, hoffe ich das sie das kleine Problem schnell bemerken, sonst haben hir alle ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> oha hoffe wenn noch andere User die Mail ohne Link bekommen, hoffe ich das sie das kleine Problem schnell bemerken, sonst haben hir alle ein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Äh... der Link war da... hab nur nicht alles gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll heissen: Es geht schon!


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

oh na dann


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ok die mail is immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saevarr (7. September 2008)

hmm auch nach fast 5h ist noch nix in meinem postfach angekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (7. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> Threadname ist thema.
> Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?



du bist auch so ein super Spezi, als ob die am beta release tag sich JETZT noch um neue Accounts scheren.
hattest doch wohl monatelang zeit gehabt dir nen Account zu bauen

Rofl alter


----------



## Teal (7. September 2008)

> Hallo XXXXXX,
> 
> Ihr erhaltet diese E-Mail, weil Ihr mit Eurer Registrierung für Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning&#8482; begonnen habt. Um diese abzuschließen, klickt bitte auf folgenden Link.
> 
> ...


Hab mal die acc-spezifischen Dinge rausgelöscht, aber so sieht die Mail vom Aufbau her aus... (halt in HTML mit bunten Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## C'tan (7. September 2008)

jo, same here warte nun auch schon seid 2-3 Std. langsam bekomm ichn hänger :O


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ey leute, wenn die da ihre Probleme nicht in den Griff bekommen, bleibe ich beim Alten WoW! Aja und wenn bei einem der sich registrieren will die Fehlermeldung  414 kommt, keine Panik, immer wider auf weiter klicken, das ist die Fehlermeldung für einen Timeout!
> 
> Wenn ich in ca 2-3 stunden keine Mail bvekomme, werde ich wenn sie nen Telefonsupport haben, ihnen erstmal klar5machen was das alles sollte, oder liegt es daran das sich da so viele anmelden  und auf eine Mail warte??? hoffe aber das ssie noch kommt^^


Wehe ich seh dich auf meinem Server!

Ich warte nun seit knapp 4 Stunden auf die Mail...is mir aber Wurscht, ich habs nicht anders erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ja mich regd das auch schon langsam auf was die da machen, hoffe das die aber bald kommt sonst können die sich mal was von mir anhören!


----------



## crowsflyblack (7. September 2008)

Wenigstens konnten sich einige von euch scho registrieren! Das ging ja no netmal bei mir! 

Bisher schaut das Ganze mal garnet gut aus! Wird wohl nix mit nem Start der OB heute, was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klekskill (7. September 2008)

whaaaaag will email :'(


----------



## d1g174l (7. September 2008)

warte seit 4 stunden nix da


----------



## Ghymalen (7. September 2008)

Kann mich nicht mal einloggen, seit 5h -.-

Naja  414 war gestern

Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Yeah und ich hab schon gedacht das Leben wäre langweilig ... irgendwas überraschendes kommt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

3 Stunden warte ich nun schon. : /


----------



## little_X (7. September 2008)

Ich warte schon 4std auf die Mail genauso wie mein Kumpel^^


----------



## blizor (7. September 2008)

mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert bis der thread geschlossen wird.^^


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

ihr habt das glück das ihr euch registriern konntet -.-


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Bei mir war sie nach 2 std da email adresse von mir is bei gmail nur wenn ich auf den link klicke tut sich nich sonderlich viel seite lädt gleich schon 2min


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

habe die mail bekommen aber wenn ich auf den link geh passiert nix 

hat jemand das selbe problem?


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

ganzen server sind ausgelastet...zuviele anfragen


----------



## Fastkiller (7. September 2008)

lalala  fehlercode 414 seit stunden is doch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nuja egal nebenei fenstermodi wow und farmen was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

YES - Registrierung abgeschlossen... jetzt nur noch auf die Email warten


----------



## Denis90 (7. September 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> du bist auch so ein super Spezi, als ob die am beta release tag sich JETZT noch um neue Accounts scheren.
> hattest doch wohl monatelang zeit gehabt dir nen Account zu bauen
> 
> Rofl alter




Nur zur Info man konnte die letzten Wochen sich keinen Acc machen, weil die Funktion ausgeschaltet war.
Also pls erst informieren, bevor man sich so äußert.

BTW.: Warte auch schon seit 4-5 Stunden auf die Mail.


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Denis90 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info man konnte die letzten Wochen sich keinen Acc machen, weil die Funktion ausgeschaltet war.
> Also pls erst informieren, bevor man sich so äußert.
> 
> BTW.: Warte auch schon seit 4-5 Stunden auf die Mail.



Problem ist das man selbst wenn man die E-MAIL bekommt nicht weiter kommt... :-(


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Würden die Jungs wenigstens nen Forum hätten wäre das toll. Wo man auch fragen stellen kann und die auch beantwortet werden
Aber leider eine schlecht vorbereitung. Ich denke mal das mit den mails hat was damit zu tun das die da am server rum verbessern.
Denke mal erst wenn das da fertig ist kommen die mails


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

bin bei aol und warte schon 3 stunden inzwischen auf die mail vom neuen account.

Da ich das alte pw vergessen habe und eine "zusendung" nicht funktioniert


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Wenigstens bekommt ihr ne e-mail ich bekomm es nicht mal hin mich zu registiren


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Würden die Jungs wenigstens nen Forum hätten wäre das toll. Wo man auch fragen stellen kann und die auch beantwortet werden
> Aber leider eine schlecht vorbereitung. Ich denke mal das mit den mails hat was damit zu tun das die da am server rum verbessern.
> Denke mal erst wenn das da fertig ist kommen die mails



Also wie gesagt kann sagen hab mich gegen 14:30uhr resgistriert und um 16:55uhr kam die email weiss aber leider nich wieso ich die so schnell bekommen habe und andere schon ewig warten


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

bis dahin könnt ihr ja noch wow zocken oder so...bissle zeitvertreib...das war eh sicher das heute alles schief geht^^


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

DerSven schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt kann sagen hab mich gegen 14:30uhr resgistriert und um 16:55uhr kam die email weiss aber leider nich wieso ich die so schnell bekommen habe und andere schon ewig warten




hat bei dir der link sofort geklappt??


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Um 10:30 rum ca hab ich meinen Account registriert nach langen 414er Fehlern und nun warte ich immer noch auf die Mail ;/
Hab mal bisschen in den U:K Foren rumgeguckt , dort scheint zumidnest neimand Probleme mit nicht zugestellten Emails zu haben.


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich hatte es so gegen 13 uhr geschafft einen account anzulegen, naja mail ist imemr noch nicht da, bin bei web.de


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Um 10:30 rum ca hab ich meinen Account registriert nach langen 414er Fehlern und nun warte ich immer noch auf die Mail ;/




Mir geht es auch so


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Never Play on Patchday naja... ich versuch noch immer mich durch Fehler 414 durchzukämpfen


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> hat bei dir der link sofort geklappt??



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher beim ersten mal hat er was geladen aber die gesamte seite is weiss geblieben beim zweiten mal kamm ich dann auf ne error seite von war-europe.com


----------



## Mezga (7. September 2008)

Hatte jemand schon die Meldung:

Dein Account wurde gesperrt. Zugang wurde verwährt. (code 711)

??? Ich dreh noch durch


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

DerSven schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher beim ersten mal hat er was geladen aber die gesamte seite is weiss geblieben beim zweiten mal kamm ich dann auf ne error seite von war-europe.com




hat es mittlerweile geklappt und wenn ja wie hast du das hin bekommen?


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Ne xD Noch nicht aber ich hatte schon 414 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

ich warte jetzt schon 3.5 h das nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jodu (7. September 2008)

tss...ihr tut immer so als wenn es euch schon geld kosten würde das ihr jetzt nicht spielen könnt....sie haben doch von einem stresstest gesprochen, vielleicht wollten sie herausfinden, inwiefern sie ihre website umbauen oder aufrüsten müssen, um einem solchen andrang stand zu halten^^ihr habt für die beta keys kein geld bezahlt und habt euch als freiwillige Tester gemeldet, da braucht ihr noch keinen reibungslosen ablauf erwarten^^ Und wenn man dann von leuten hier liest, die seit 8std. auf diese bestätigungsemail warten, oder so sachen nach dem motto "scheiß WAR/GOA/MYTHIC" von sich geben dann frag ich mich echt ob das noch normal ist...ich freue mich auch auf WAR aber es ist immernoch nur ein spiel und dafür sitz ich nicht 8std. vorm pc ohne dann überhaupt irgendwie weiterzukommen oder greife die publisher/entwickler an. Und wenn ihr möglichst schnell spielen wollt, dann macht doch mal 2-3std. irgendwas anderes, dann entspannt sich die situation auch wieder und vllt kann man dann doch noch heute abend zocken und nicht erst irgendwann heut nacht oder morgen, weil vllt noch die seite total abschmiert oder so.
so und jetzt flamed mich, mir ist kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Jodu


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaube wir kommen erst morgen zum zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceco0ld (7. September 2008)

wenn es überhaupt soweit kommt... 414 arrrgh


----------



## LyráAhdri (7. September 2008)

mittlerweile kan man sich nicht einmal mehr registrieren. Als ichs heut morgen probiert habe (mit 2 verschiedenen mailadressen) bin ich immer am schritt 3 mit dem fehlercode 414 gescheitert :/ ich weiß gar net wie oft... Jetzt ist die Seite tot bzw die Registrierfunktion. Also nicht mal annährend ne chance auf ne email ^^ Nunja, mal schaun wann das mal alles funzt.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Jodu du hasst recht aber ich habe mich für die Beta Angemeldet um das Spiel zu testen und nicht ihr hp oder was anderes


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Jodu du hasst recht aber ich habe mich für die Beta Angemeldet um das Spiel zu testen und nicht ihr hp oder was anderes


Du hast dich angemeldet um ALLES zu testen. Echt hart wie manche als "Tester" schon erwarten das alles 100% hat...deswegen seid ihr Tester und noch keine Kunden!


----------



## Helevorn (7. September 2008)

ich warte seit 6 stunden und 34 minuten auf die mail


----------



## Reldnak (7. September 2008)

Ich habe auch schon meinen Account registriert und warte nur noch auf die Mail.

Irgendwie sieht das alles schon recht komisch aus und ich werde schön langsam mißtrauisch.

mehr als abwarten kann man ja eh nicht.


----------



## Helevorn (7. September 2008)

Reldnak schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon meinen Account registriert und warte nur noch auf die Mail.
> 
> Irgendwie sieht das alles schon recht komisch aus und ich werde schön langsam mißtrauisch.
> 
> mehr als abwarten kann man ja eh nicht.




jo alles andere macht kein sinn mehr, ne evtl. neuanmeldung ist nicht mehr möglich, naja vll kann man ja vor release noch 1-2 tage in die beta reingucken.

btw, ich freu mich auf den release tag, hf+gl


----------



## Reldnak (7. September 2008)

gerade auf der W.A.R-Seite gefunden

Der Moment, auf den ihr alle gewartet habt, ist gekommen: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen! Alle Tester aus der Closed Beta haben sofort Zugang, alle anderen werden in Wellen eingelassen.

Für die deutsche Community stehen zunächst fünf Server bereit:
Averland
Carroburg
Egrimm 
Galrauch
Kemmler


Bekannte Probleme:
Charakternamen können nur das englische A-Z Alphabet ohne Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute enthalten.
Alle Open Beta Server laufen mit dem Standard-Regelwerk – es sind keine Open RvR oder Rollenspiel-Server verfügbar.
Die Sprachausgabe ist nur auf Englisch enthalten. Ein optionaler Download mit Sprachausgabe für die restlichen Sprachen wird später nachgereicht.


Es ist uns von GOA eine Freude, WAR nach Europa zu bringen – wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld! WAAAAGH!!


---------------------------


weiß jetzt nicht was ich mir denken soll


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

so habe jetzt 4,5h gewartet endlich ist die e-mail da.
Aber dafür ist grade ein login nicht möglich na klasse


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (7. September 2008)

Ich dachte AoC ist nicht mehr zu toppen. Tjo, der Anschiss lauert überall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 4 Rambofilme aufgesogen und es geht immernoch nichts. Eijeijei...

MfG

"Wozu ist das?"
"Das ist blaues Licht."
"Und was macht es?"
"Es leuchtet blau."


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

-mehrfachpost-


----------



## Ledas (7. September 2008)

-mehrfachpost-


----------



## sdgk85 (7. September 2008)

hi hab zwar die email bekommen aber das bringt euch auch noch net viel weil wenn man den link drückt passiert auch nix weiss net woran es liegt aber geduld am 18ten werden wir es schon zocken


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Warte seit 4h, noch keine Mail. -.-(^)


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich dachte AoC ist nicht mehr zu toppen. Tjo, der Anschiss lauert überall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wusstest du schon? Du bist Teil eines BETA-Tests...Release-Flames hebst du dir bitte bis zum 18ten auf.


----------



## Madaa (7. September 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich dachte AoC ist nicht mehr zu toppen. Tjo, der Anschiss lauert überall.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist heute Release oder nur der Anfang einer Open-Beta? xD


----------



## Krimdor (7. September 2008)

Man kann sich nicht mehr anmelden ,das hört sich gut an^^ vllt. wird das heute doch noch was^^


----------



## david33 (7. September 2008)

leute nutzt email notify 


checkt den email acc automatisch jede minute oo


mfg


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

goa ist kacke


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

weder login, noch registration noch passwort zusendung.

Alles nicht möglich atm.

Ich raff net wie die die realms aufmachen können wenn nichtmal 5% der beta tester nen account haben wo man key eingeben kann.

Die Beta wird ein reinfall. Ich denke ich kann frühestens dienstag anfangen.


----------



## Helevorn (7. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wusstest du schon? Du bist Teil eines BETA-Tests...Release-Flames hebst du dir bitte bis zum 18ten auf.



ja du hast recht, nur können wir am BETA test von war nicht teilnehmen. es geht hier nicht um den BETA test, sondern darum das wir nicht
zum BETA test kommen und die BETA zu testen


----------



## Brutal1ty (7. September 2008)

ja es ist open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un zwar ein sehr ungelungener start...
es war geplant das man nachmittags schon spielen könnte..

aba wie der zufall es wollte wurde das ja nixs >.<
wenigstens haben sie endlich die login server geschlossen damit
ein bisschen ruhe reinkommt

denk ma heute abend kann man dann endlich auch loslegen nachdem
der start der server verkündet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Die Beta wird ein reinfall. Ich denke ich kann frühestens dienstag anfangen.



Die *BETA* wird genau das wofür sie gedacht ist. Bist du so blöd oder tust du nur so? Bekommen was kostenlos...sind Teil eines Testprojekts....und jammern dennoch!


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (7. September 2008)

Ich habe auch die OB von AoC gespielt. Nix mit Release. Und dort war es nicht so, dass nichts ging. Also bitte...


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

Helevorn schrieb:


> ja du hast recht, nur können wir am BETA test von war nicht teilnehmen. es geht hier nicht um den BETA test, sondern darum das wir nicht
> zum BETA test kommen und die BETA zu testen


Bruder, auch das registrieren auf der Accountverwaltung fällt mit unter den Punkt des "Stresstests"


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ICH WILL JETZT ENTLICH DIE E-MAIL HABEN WHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ  habe mich heute vca 13 uhr registriert und immer noch keine mail da (hat das was mit hotmail zu  tun? hoffe nicht) ich warte schon ca 6 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemonskunk (7. September 2008)

3,5 stunden ..ich geh jetzt zum abreagieren im regen joggen und schrei ab und zu WWWAAGHHH  im wald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

wir haben 5 stunden gewartet


----------



## Tazmal (7. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Die *BETA* wird genau das wofür sie gedacht ist. Bist du so blöd oder tust du nur so? Bekommen was kostenlos...sind Teil eines Testprojekts....und jammern dennoch!



deine flames kannst du die sparen.

du hast es richtig erkannt, es ist eine BETA aber was testen wir ? 

Denk mal in dein tiefes inneres, na was kommt da ? richtig garnix, du wirst also schnell feststellen das dein geistiger durchfall den du hier geschrieben hast nichtmal einen funken wahrheit beinhaltet. 

Wenn man soviele keys raushaut wie die dann hat man auch am tag der abrechnung "BETA TEST (NICHT HP TEST)" die pflicht das alles zu gehen hat.

Nicht erst viele tage vorher anzukündigen das alles so und so läuft. Denn die wussten genau das es nicht so laufen wird. 

Aber von buffed com ist eben nicht viel zu erwarten


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

Brutal1ty schrieb:


> ja es ist open beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die server laufen schon, naja die bleiben wenigstens stabil, bis auf die cb-spieler ist ja kaum einer drauf...


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

Ob Ihr die Mail habt oder nicht ändert gar nichts!

Habe die Mail seit ca. 1 Stunde und es tut sich beim öffnen GAR NICHTS... es lädt & lädt & lädt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinkt nen Kaffee und geht nen bisschen raus... Denke vor 8 Uhr gibt das hier nichts und die ganze Zeit nur auf den Bildschirm schauen ist auch nicht gut, also frische Luft schnappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. September 2008)

würde mich gerne einloggen und mich regestrieren  für die beta.... is aber derzeit nicht möglich wir entschuldigen uns für die unanehmlichkeiten-.- Aber die server sind schon on....


----------



## Brutal1ty (7. September 2008)

oder 18:30uhr black temple raiden gehn xD
un dann 23uhr ma schaun was sich so getan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

JA RICHTIG EST IS OPEN BETA, FREUT EUCH , DENN JETZT HABT IHR DIE CHANCE UNSERE ANMELDUNg, die sehr sehre SCHNELLE BESTÄTIGUNGS EMAIL, UNseren DOWNLOD UND UNSERE VIELEN FEHLERMELDUNGEN ZU TESTEN. HOFFE DAS ALLES SUPER KLAPPT UND WIR DIESE TESTS BALD RELEASEN KÖNNEN. MFG GOA USW


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

Ich war heute Mittag erst um 12 Zu hause und dachte alle würden schon spielen und ich wär der letzte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohe666 (7. September 2008)

Hab meine mail auch noch nicht, aber is ja auch stresstest...

nagut .. mehr für den gamer wie für EA/Mystic, weil die beiden haben eh kaum was mit den derzeitigen Pobs zu tun.

Imo liegt es zu 90% an GOA, das nix läuft und dort widerum zu 50% an auswärtigen Probs auf die sie selber keinen einfluss haben.
Denn was nützt es eine serverstruktur von *morgen* zu besitzen , wenn man nur eine 56k leitung einstöbseln kann.

Goa hatte bei Daoc schon immer Probs.. serverwarteschleifen von 1h und mehr , addon-reg bei dennen auf den web-server auch tagelang nix ging usw

Schade is eigtl. nur das Myth aus all diesen bekannten Prob. bei GOA nix dazugelernt hat und sich anderweitig umgeschaut hat.

  "Es ist uns von GOA eine Freude, WAR nach Europa zu bringen – wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld! WAAAAGH!! "

Naja wird wohl die erste zeit wieder nur ein Scharmützel als ein WAR.


----------



## Roxxhy (7. September 2008)

So grad von ner Geburtstagsfeier gekommen und schalte buffed ein , überall wird über die Beta diskutiert!?
Gibt es etwa Probleme? Naja ist ja zu erwarten gewesen bei dem Tumult , aber ich kann ja warten , fände es 
nur hilfreich wenn mich einer bissl aufklärt ob die Beta Acc Anmeldung imo nicht aktiv ist , ist doch das unter dem
Login Kasten auf war-europe.com , oder?


----------



## Exo1337 (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ja mich regd das auch schon langsam auf was die da machen, hoffe das die aber bald kommt sonst können die sich mal was von mir anhören!






Merlindra schrieb:


> goa ist kacke






DJRaizer schrieb:


> ICH WILL JETZT ENTLICH DIE E-MAIL HABEN WHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ  habe mich heute vca 13 uhr registriert und immer noch keine mail da (hat das was mit hotmail zu  tun? hoffe nicht) ich warte schon ca 6 stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bitte, bitte, schaut euch das mal an: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58898


----------



## Sasamur (7. September 2008)

Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

Bis dahin ist es nicht möglich, sich auf unserer Webseite einzuloggen oder einen neuen Account zu erstellen.

Quelle: war-europe.com


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Endlich habe ich meine mail bekommen. -.-


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

ICH ABER NOCH NET seit ÜBER 6 STUNDEN


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ICH ABER NOCH NET seit ÜBER 6 STUNDEN



Bei mir warens 4 1/2... Naja, und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mit meinem Key zur Beta anmelden? Jeder kann sich vorstellen das ich gerade sehr sauer bin.


----------



## BrinMilo (7. September 2008)

Habe 6,5 Stunden gewartet - und 2 Minuten nachdem die "neu Registration" gestoppt wurde, hatte ich meine Mail.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Mich würd mal interessieren ob schon jemand ne Mail bekommen hat, der seine Addy auch bei Freenet hat.
Habs schon oft erlebt das bei denen solche Mails verschwinden...


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

ja und wie sieht es bei Schweizer Adressen aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catwar (7. September 2008)

un4go10 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren ob schon jemand ne Mail bekommen hat, der seine Addy auch bei Freenet hat.
> Habs schon oft erlebt das bei denen solche Mails verschwinden...



Hab die e-mail nach ca. 6std auf mein freenet-konto bekommen.Allerdings funzt der Link noch nicht, weil sie Wartung haben.


----------



## Shumway (7. September 2008)

Also bei mir hat es genau 4 Stunden gedauert bis die Mail angekommen ist.

12-14 Uhr probiert Acc zu reggen.
14-18 Uhr auf die Mail gewartet.
18 Uhr bis jetzt am warten das Login wieder funzt und ich den Key adden kann.

Also, nehmt euch mal ne Auszeit. Ich werde auch morgen erst wieder versuchen. Dürfte heute wohl keinen Sinn mehr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrinMilo (7. September 2008)

Ich bin der 100%-tigen Überzeugung, dass die Dauer des Wartens auf eine Mail unabhängig vom Mail-Anbieter ist. Außer ihr habt nen Spam-Blocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## assist69 (7. September 2008)

dann warte ich wohl ewig als Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (7. September 2008)

Okay danke für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist aber leider nicht unabhängig, weil freenet ein tollen "Spamschutz" hat, bei dem man das Basic nicht deaktivieren kann und in diesem Basic sind schon einige Mails verschwunden die von F2P MMOs waren. 
Dahher bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig.

Aber die Mail kommt ja bei anderen an also werd ich mal ein bisschen an die frische Luft gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Ich warte nun genau 8 STUNDEN auf diese *zensiert* Mail...


----------



## Helevorn (7. September 2008)

nach 7 stunden und 40 minuten ist die mail da, danke...


----------



## Corina (7. September 2008)

solang es noch immer menschen gibt die noch ned die mail bekommen ham hab ich immer noch hoffnung das ich mich nicht bei der email adresse vertippt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> solang es noch immer menschen gibt die noch ned die mail bekommen ham hab ich immer noch hoffnung das ich mich nicht bei der email adresse vertippt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab auch noch keine und warte schon ca. 7 Stunden.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Erlindar schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch keine und warte schon ca. 7 Stunden.



Da kann man nur noch eins sagen.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-/´¯/)&#8212;&#8212;--(\¯`\ 
&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;/&#8212;//&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;--\\&#8212;\ \ 
&#8212;&#8212;--/&#8212;//&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-\\&#8212;\ \ 
&#8212;-/´¯/&#8212;/´¯\&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;/¯`\&#8212;\¯`\
-/-/--/&#8212;/&#8212;/-|_&#8212;-_|-\---\&#8212;\&#8212;\-\
(-(&#8212;(&#8212;(&#8212;/-)--)--(--(-\&#8212&#8212&#8212-)
-\&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;\/--/&#8212;\&#8212;\/&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;/
--\&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212; /&#8212;&#8212;\-&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;/
&#8212;\-&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-(&#8212;&#8212;&#8212&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-/
&#8212;-\&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;-\&#8212;&#8212;--/&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;     
                 GOA


----------



## gnarf892 (7. September 2008)

auch wenns die fraeg schon zig mal gibt ich ab zu wenig zeot zu sucehn:
Wann habt ihr euch registriert?? Die europäischeseite is bei mir schon seit stunden nicht zugebrauchen sprich ich kann mcih net einloggen und der link bei den news hilft auch net weils net lädt


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

OMFG ES GEHT habs geschafft 1self ^^ freu mich grad ...nach 10 stunden registriert endlich


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Waaaas? Meine Mail ist noch net da.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reldnak (7. September 2008)

juhuu ich hab meine Mail !!!

nur jetzt kann man sich halt nicht einloggen, ist ja sowas von typisch !


hoffentlich geht das bald


----------



## muecke79 (7. September 2008)

mal ne fragen welchen link bei den news meinst du bei mir ist keiner

Die Server für die Open Beta werden am frühen Nachmittag verfügbar sein. Um auf die Server zum kommen, wird euer Client noch einen kleinen Patch ziehen müssen; dies wird im Laufe des Vormittags möglich sein.
Nun kann WAR kommen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

7 stunden und keine mail ;(


----------



## blackviolet (7. September 2008)

habe gerade meine bestätigungmail bekommen


----------



## werzuop (7. September 2008)

bei mir sinds "erst" 5 stunden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

ich hab um 18:07 meine bekommen ... hab dafür ca. 7 Stunden warten müssen ^^


----------



## Haner (7. September 2008)

Ich warte mittlerweile scho seit 1 Uhr auf die e-mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Haner schrieb:


> Ich warte mittlerweile scho seit 1 Uhr auf die e-mail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich seit ca. 12.00 Uhr! 
Hoffe die kommt heute noch an!


----------



## Garosch (7. September 2008)

> Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?




5 Stunden


----------



## DJXtrem (7. September 2008)

Ich hab meine Email schon lange! 
Nur kann ich diesen Aktvierungslink darin nicht benutzen.

Der Tag heute ist wirklich eine Katastrophe seitens GOA, aber ich weis das es  damals bei WoW seitens Blizzards genau das gleiche war. Da Konnte ich mich glaube ich auch zum ersten mal auch um 1:00 einloggen. 

Mal sehen ob Warhammer das noch toppen kann. Sie sind ja auf einem guten Weg!


----------



## Kooki (7. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage? kommt bei jmd auch der fehler  1103? vllt der kleine bruder von 414? xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (7. September 2008)

loggin ist doch im mom abgeschaltet woher bekommst du denn einen fehler?


----------



## Ferox21 (7. September 2008)

Pff und ich vermute mal, dass es morgen früh dann auch noch deaktiviert ist, dass sich ja wieder alles auf die Feierabendzeit staut...


----------



## Kooki (7. September 2008)

jaa beim registriern...aber ist komisch weil es hat sich verändert seit dem sie sagten man kann sich nicht mehr registrieren...jetzt kommt nur noch der fehler-.-


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

sagt mal,seit stunden is bei mir das gleiche problem und zwar das ich bei seite 3 nicht weiterkomme mit dem sicherheitscode eingeben und es geht selbst jetzt nicht...fehlercode 414 kommt ständig,weiß wer eine lösung dafür bitte?


----------



## Zephryt (7. September 2008)

ich warte seit etwa 12:30 uhr... vor etwa 10 minuten ist sie dann gekommen... endlich! nurnoch auf die kontoverwaltung warten


----------



## Vesariilya (7. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> sagt mal,seit stunden is bei mir das gleiche problem und zwar das ich bei seite 3 nicht weiterkomme mit dem sicherheitscode eingeben und es geht selbst jetzt nicht...fehlercode 414 kommt ständig,weiß wer eine lösung dafür bitte?



Das liegt daran das der Login und Registrierungsprozess derzeit nicht aktiviert ist....


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

Vesariilya schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das der Login und Registrierungsprozess derzeit nicht aktiviert ist....


naja was mich aber wundert das einige anscheinend es aber geschafft haben sich zu registrieren und viele noch festhängen :/


----------



## !c3crush3r (7. September 2008)

So 6 Stunden sind vergangen,
ich habe meine bestätigungs E-Mail,
kann aber weder den Account per Link aktivieren,
noch den doofen Download starten,
aber immerhin 1 Schritt weiter richtung Beta ...

*froi*


----------



## Navius (7. September 2008)

... war heut mittag ins kino, da ich dachte das die probleme noch länger dauern würden...
dann noch essen... kam nachhause.. immernoch nix! made my day... bin ma afk


----------



## DeFu (7. September 2008)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> So 6 Stunden sind vergangen,
> ich habe meine bestätigungs E-Mail,
> kann aber weder den Account per Link aktivieren,
> noch den doofen Download starten,
> ...





same here


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

9h 10min langsam glaube ich die haben mich vergessen da eingie ja schon nach 2 -3h bekommen haben. ;/


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

hey ich wart seit heut morgen 8:30 :> und bin bis zum email verschicken erst vor knapp 2h gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch keine mail..hoffe das wird heut noch was.. :/  optimismus!!!


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> 9h 10min langsam glaube ich die haben mich vergessen da eingie ja schon nach 2 -3h bekommen haben. ;/




jo denke ich auch warscheinlich werden die mails jetzt rückwärts verschickt^^ die die als letztes was gemacht haben bekommen die mail zuerst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentos (7. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> Threadname ist thema.
> Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?



Ich sag mal so schau lieber morgen nach der e-mail dann wird sie da sein ich hab selber noch keine und warte seit über 4std. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

die haben mich auch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mardy (7. September 2008)

ich habe meine e-mail jetzt auch bekommen - gewartet habe ich seit 12:30 - 13:00

anscheinend gehen derzeit viele mails endlich raus. also dürftet ihr eure demnächst auch bekommen. leider bringt uns das, solange die registrierungsseiten noch gewartet werden, nicht weiter.


----------



## themushroomxdxd (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> die haben mich auch vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mich auch =( alle haben ihre nur ich nicht :X


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

aber hauptsache wir haben die und können uns dann freuen(was wenn ich die nie bekomme??), desswegen is das schon gut wenn die trozdem bald ankommt


----------



## Bucki (7. September 2008)

Habe eben die mail bekommen aber ein neuer fehler siehe da code 1103 mal ne andere zahl immerhin ^^


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

ist mir wurscht ich habe morgen halben tag frei. Nur ab 13 ne schulung halten.


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

hoffe das sie spätesten um 22 uhr da ist ( habe mich ca 13.30-14 uhr registriert und mich wild durch die fehlermeldungen geklickt)


----------



## Doldress (7. September 2008)

warte auch seit 13.00 und bin noch guter hoffnung wenn nicht morgen halt 
aber ich frag mich die ganze zeit ob ich nicht was falsch geschrieben habe an meiner mail troz 2 maligen nachkontrolieren


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

bereits 20 uhr und man konnte net mal die registrierung abschließen,weil ich immer noch an der fehlermeldung 414 beim sicherheitscode hängt oh gott...-.-


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Whaa anmeldeseite tut es wieder und ich habe immernoch keine mail

edit: gut der code funzt wieder net und natürlich 414 FTW!


----------



## Mathras (7. September 2008)

Die seite geht zwar, aber immer noch die tollen Fehler 414 und 1103
Also diese Downtime und Wartung hat sich definitiv gelohnt ^^


----------



## Shrukan (7. September 2008)

hmm.. seit 14h am Versuchen da bei der Registrierung durch zu kommen.
so um 19h dann während des Lernens mal aus Jucks versucht.
Gegklappt und jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Mail.


----------



## DJXtrem (7. September 2008)

Der Link in der Mail funktioniert nicht! Werde einfach nicht weitergeleitet.
Weis da jemand was?


----------



## Sayenne (7. September 2008)

Naja sind ja erst 9,5 std mal schauen wer denn Rekord aufstellt


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Tjo solange ich nicht mit dem Problem der Mail nicht alleine bin...
Traurig aber beruhigend^^


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

wie schafft ihr es alle überhaupt an seite 3 und 414 vorbeizukommen?-.-seit 14 uhr immer diesselbe fehlermeldung wenn ich den sicherheitscode da eingeb und auf weiter klick


----------



## Placebo (7. September 2008)

Regestrier dich mal nochmal komplett von vorne ging bei mir dann auch... bis seite 4 / 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Sie ist da, sie ist da!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

10h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tjomka (7. September 2008)

hey ^^  bin nur mit 7 stunden dabei aber ..naja so langsam.. ists zeit für http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6c3emqC6aw   xD

^^ tut was gutes räumt euer zimmer wohnung haus villa ka palast auf .. vllt auch mal den garten 


zeit genug haben wir ja grad alle xD


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.

Dennoch stimmt, dass wir die Spieler im Moment in Wellen reinlassen. Nur der Nachschub an Wellen stimmt nicht. Alle Server sind im Moment auf 500 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt. Wir werden diese Zahl nach und nach erhöhen und auch weitere Server öffnen, wenn die Zahlen weiter steigen.
Nur die Registrierung ruiniert im Moment diese Simulation.


Im Moment bleibt mir wenig mehr zu tun, als euch um Geduld zu bitten. Die Generalprobe wurde versaut, dann muss die Premiere ja klappen.





rofl


----------



## Erlindar (7. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> 10h
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito, ich glaub bei mir hat gleich die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *elfte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stunde geschlagen!


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

DJXtrem schrieb:


> Der Link in der Mail funktioniert nicht! Werde einfach nicht weitergeleitet.
> Weis da jemand was?




habe gesehen das der link wenn er normal als text ist nicht komplett ist. Bei mir sind es 3 zeilen die ich rein kopieren muss einzelnt. Wenn ich nur auf den link klicke dann wird nur die hälfte geöffnet und man kommt auf die hauptseite


----------



## Sayenne (7. September 2008)

Sie ist da nach knapp 10std nur geht nix wegen denn loginservern kotz


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

gleich 21 uhr und noch imme keien mail seit knapp 8h 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

ich wartejetzt seid genau 15 minuten auf meine mail^^

wenn ich glück hab ist sie morgen da wenn ich von der frühschicht heimkomme^^


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

hm ich versuchs nun ca. 10x,neu registrieren etc. und komme immer wieder anauf seite 3 mit dem fehler 414 und dem sicherheitscode und es funzt immer noch nicht,ich glaub heute wirds nix mehr,net mal mit die registrierung-.-


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

heute zwischen 13.30 und 14 uhr registriert (mit hartem kampf durch die 414 Fehlermeldungen) und immer noch keine Bestätigungs mail da, die haben mich wirklich vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doldress (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr nun alle eure e-mail ? ich warte immer noch 
bin bei web.de liegts vieleicht daran  ?


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

Nö seid gleich 13h hab ich keine bekommen und seid 8 h auch keine hab zur sicherheit nen 2 acount geregt...


----------



## Doldress (7. September 2008)

das werd ich nu wohl auch machen und hoffen das mal was ankommt 
naja ist eben ein beta test war ja zu erwarten das es probleme gibt


----------



## FueGo シ (7. September 2008)

yay, email da, nur der link läd nicht gescheit :S
/E: YAY nr2: link funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (7. September 2008)

10 Stunden immer wieder Mails und Spamfach gecheckt...immernoch nix....für mich ist der Tag beendet. Und morgen nach der Uni...vieleicht wirds ja was.


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich glaub web.de hat ein prob, hab grad noch nen account mit ner gmx mail adrese gemacht und 2 minuten später hatte ich die amil


----------



## CreepingPhobia (7. September 2008)

Stroth80 schrieb:


> ich glaub web.de hat ein prob, hab grad noch nen account mit ner gmx mail adrese gemacht und 2 minuten später hatte ich die amil



Wo konntest Du denn nen acc erstellen....ich bekomm überall nur die meldungen das die anmeldung und acc erstellung momentan n icht verfügbar sind?


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> Threadname ist thema.
> Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?


7std


----------



## Sladex (7. September 2008)

lol die haben mir 2 Bestätigungsmails geschicktXD
funtzt aber trotzdem auch nicht besser....


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

aja und wenn wir gerade von den E-Mail anbietern Sprechen, kann es sein, das es bei Hotmail.de nicht geht? oder hatt einer von euch auch einen Hotmail adresse und die Mail bekommen? ich bin schon so genervt und hoffe immer noch das sie heute kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      <ob sie wohl jemals kommen würd? wer weiß das schon>


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich hab immo das problem das ich entweder nicht einloggen kann oder den eky eingeben kann


----------



## Thal23 (7. September 2008)

DJRaizer schrieb:


> ey, ich selber Spiele WoW immoment nicht, da mir das dort selber zu blod ist mit dem stress langem questen damit man 1 lvl aufsteigt. Aber das WAR in der eröffnung der open beta schon dermaßende probleme hat, wird mir übel. Die Hersteller solten erstmal alles auf die reihe bekommen bevor die user loslegen können aber das ist mir egal ivch hoffe bei WAR das es besser ist als WoW, denn das WoW nervt, aber hat halt nich solche probleme wie Warhammer online! hoffe tzozdem das Warhammer online bestätigungs mail kommt^^





du hast echt keinen plan..

was meinst du was damals bei wow loswar???
meinste da hats *ping*gemacht und um acht uhr haben die elfen angefangen zu tanzen und alle warn glücklich`?
leider nein,,

das is BETA..kein release..!!B-E-T-A...
es gibt hier nicht einen sinnvollen thread zu dem thema..
akzeptiert das es noch dauert und fertig.
ihr habt solange gewartet da werden die paar stunden oder tage auch nichts mehr machen..


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> Threadname ist thema.
> Ich wart nu schon fast ne stunde auf die Accountaktivierungsemail.. wie lange habt ihr so gewartet ?



Ich wart jetzt seit 12:30, juhu -.-



Thal23 schrieb:


> das is BETA..kein release..!!B-E-T-A...



Zum 751. Mal, die Accountverwaltung ist keine Beta, die ist schrottig programmiert und das schon seit Monaten. Nur leider kriegt GOA das nicht gerafft etwas zu fixen. Das Spiel ist BETA, die Accountverwaltung ist einfach nur Schrott...


----------



## Blup991 (7. September 2008)

also ich hab die email komm aber danach nicht weiter sondern immer nur auf ne fehlerseite schätze damit bin ich nicht alleine oder?


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Thread:

Ich lese hier immer man solle sich nicht aufregen weil es Open Beta ist und deshalb nicht alles läuft.

Hier spinnt die Anmeldung, es gibt einen Flaschenhals im Datenbanksystem, das Captcha funktioniert nicht richtg. Das hat nichts mit Beta zu tuin, das ist simpel Schlamperei.
Die Anmeldung funktioniert schon seit Monaten, die Fehler hätten schon längst gefunden werden können.
Das Datenbanksystem teste ich mit einem Script das 10.000 Datensätze erzeugt und mir die Zeit ausgibt die es braucht um sie zu erstellen.
Das das Captcha nicht richtig funktioniert hätte jedem Programmierer auffallen müssen.
Dazu eine Seite die gar nicht für einen solchen Ansturm gerüstet ist, bei geschätzten 200.000 Klicks setzt kein geistig gesunder Programmierer Flash ein, zumindest nicht mit so vielen Grafiken und Elementen.
Dann noch die Anmeldung auf Sonntag Morgen zu legen ist eine logistische und logische Meisterleistung.
Ein Mailserver der nicht mit den Aktivierungsmails hinterherkommt.

Das sind alles klassische Fehler, da brauch ich keinen Beta Stress Test, da reicht ne QA die weiß was sie macht. Leider bin ich mir bei GOA nicht sicher das die selbst wissen was sie treiben. Dazu kommt noch eine Informationspolitik die unter aller Kanone ist. Die Anmeldung ist für ein paar Minuten offline, das war vor 3 Stunden.

Sag jetzt das ich flame oder whine, aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein das Probleme die eigentlich 3-5 Mann in 2-3 Tagen lösen könnten lange bevor es online geht erst am Tag des Pre Release entdeckt werden lässt mich nicht gerade auf die Qualität des Kundenservice hoffen. Alle oben genannten Punkte kann ich in einem Netzwerk testen und dort intern einen Stresstest machen.

Dem hab ich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## DJRaizer (7. September 2008)

hoffentlich liegt das nicht an hotmail, wer hat noch eine hotmail email adresse und die bestätigungsemail schon bekommen?


----------



## Foenix (7. September 2008)

ich hoffe das mit dem web.de is nen gerücht da ich nicht extra für so ne reg mail ne neue email erstellen will


----------



## Katalmacht (7. September 2008)

ich hab mich mit 2 verschiedenen accounts registriert 1x einen Telekom Adresse dort warte ich seid nunmehr 14 Stunden auf eine Mail und 1x eine Uboot Adresse da wart ich seid ca 9h... also denke nicht das es an den Mailbetreibern liegt

Was ich allerdigns nicht verstehe ist das viele Leute die sich z.B jetzt die letzten 2 Stunden geregt haben sofort bekommen haben oder halt nach 2 -3 Stunden irgendwas läuft da ungerecht^^


----------



## Freebs (7. September 2008)

Ich kanns immernoch nicht fassen, wie ihr euch überhaupt anmelden konntet.
Seit heut Morgen versuch ich über Phase 3 der Registrierung rauszukommen, bis jetzt nada.


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

ich versteh es auch nicht, naja glaube das mein 2.account einfach glück/zufall war das es dort so fix ging mit der mail, aber naja ich geh glaub ich pennen jetzt, kann eh nichteinloggen und den key eingeben geschweige denn zu patchen und ins game einzuloggen


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

also langsam ist das schon echt unverschämt,was die sich leisten,seit heut morgen gehen diese kack registrierungssever nicht und einige habens anscheinend mit viel glück doch geschafft,sich anzumelden aber die,die net mal auf seite 3 weiterkommen,müssen schwarz sehen,weil diese kack registrierungsserver nicht richtig in gang gesetzt werden...da fragt man sich doch,wozu hat man sich beim beta key so gefreut,war ja klar das sowas passiert...


----------



## LiquidShokk (7. September 2008)

über 4 std. für acc-aktivierungsmail, aber immernoch kein beta-key eingeben können...sitz nun seid vormittag drann^^


----------



## Stroth80 (7. September 2008)

der lotro stresstest damals war schon nervig, aber dort kontne ich wenigstens dann nachmittags mal auf die server rauf, auch wenn man zwischendurch mals wieder disconnects hatte. aber ds ich heute nach knapp 13h noch ncit einmal meinen key eingeben kontne is echt die härte


----------



## HappyChaos (7. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> Ich lese hier immer man solle sich nicht aufregen weil es Open Beta ist und deshalb nicht alles läuft.
> 
> ...


jep,einfache schlamperei-.-



Stroth80 schrieb:


> der lotro stresstest damals war schon nervig, aber dort kontne ich wenigstens dann nachmittags mal auf die server rauf, auch wenn man zwischendurch mals wieder disconnects hatte. aber ds ich heute nach knapp 13h noch ncit einmal meinen key eingeben kontne is echt die härte


jo,vorallem da einige,ich unter anderm,nicht einmal zur vervollständigung der registrierung kommen,das is einfach nur kacke-.-wenn das morgen auch so is,überleg ich mir,ob ich überhaupt mit war anfang...am release tag werden ja noch mehr sein,die sich dann anmelden wollen,konto einrichten bla bla...und nach dem auftritt heute weiß ich net,wie´s dann aussieht-.-


----------



## Solmyr62 (8. September 2008)

Erste Registrierung um 14:00. Bestätigungsmail bis jetzt keine!

Zweite Registrierung um 22.00 unter anderem Namen und anderer Email. Bestätigungsmail bis jetzt keine!

Dritte Registrierung um 23.00 unter anderem Namen und anderer Email. Bestätigungsmail bis jetzt keine!

Ich müsste mittlerweile drei Bestätigungsmails bekommen (unter T-Online und Googlemail). Warten auf Godot...

Update: Googlemail hat geklappt. Habe die Mail. Bei T-Online immer noch tote Hose.


----------



## Fendrin (8. September 2008)

... 4h vor der registrierung gehockt, und jetz weitere 6h auf die eMail gewartet, und das Postfach ist immernoch leer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, werd die Nacht noch durchwarten, sind ja zum Glück noch Ferien.
Hoffe, dass sich noch was tut...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## tjomka (8. September 2008)

ich glaub ma so langsam die fans ham bisl mehr durchhaltevermögen...


ma sehn bin auf ner 3er-lan wir sitzen an den pcs seit 8:20 AM ^^  registrierungen gingen um 13:00 ; ca. 17:00 und ca. 18:00 <- hat mail um 22:30
                                                                                                                                   (und wir warten noch!)
bzw ich seid 13:00 also schon fast 12 stunden xD


und ihr könnt uns glauben wir sitzen bis zum ende ^^  muhaha 


ma ganz im ernst ka wiso ich des schreib


----------



## Duracel (8. September 2008)

also meine email war um 15.35 da doch dann musste ich arbeiten und nu bin ich wieder da aber leider scheinen die login server etwas arg beansprucht zu sein... naja gehe jetzt noch nen film schauen und wenns danach auch nicht geht dann morgen.. eh später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K2DaC (8. September 2008)

hab mich mal vor 5 stunden oder so registiert. keine mail
hab mich mit ner anderen emailadresse vor 10min nochmal registriert. 5min später email erhalten <.<
nu häng ich wie eder andere im Login, bzw wenn man da durchkommt, beim keyeingeben fest...


----------



## Corb (8. September 2008)

Seid 6 + h warte ich auf eine mail ...

bin bei arcor.de ... NICHTS , NADA NIENTE ...

Einfach GOA !!! 

Sie ueberzeugen wirklich , ein besseren Partner hätte Mythic NIEMALS wählen koennen !!! 


Grüße und so


----------



## Refaser (8. September 2008)

6h ist gut. Hab mich gestern um 22 Uhr registriert auch über web.de und gmx.de . Meine Aol adresse hatte ich damals genommen für den Newsletter nur habe ich das verdammt PW vergessen für den Account... Und die PW wiederherstellung funktioniert leider auch net richtig ... So n Mist


----------



## Doldress (8. September 2008)

Juhu nach tapferen 16stunden hab ich nu endlich meine e-mail ^^ 
naja aber die server sind ja down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber immerhin eine stufe weiter 
euch allen ein schnelles post bekommen


----------



## Corb (8. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> 6h ist gut. Hab mich gestern um 22 Uhr registriert auch über web.de und gmx.de . Meine Aol adresse hatte ich damals genommen für den Newsletter nur habe ich das verdammt PW vergessen für den Account... Und die PW wiederherstellung funktioniert leider auch net richtig ... So n Mist




Auch klasse ... Reg/Acc Sites ohne "PW vergessen funktion" zu implementieren ... zeugt fuer mich auch einfach von absoluten Profi's , von unglaublich hoher Kompetenz! 

Its GOA eben ... die waren mies , bleiben mies und  werden NIEMALS guten Service liefern !

Noch vor Tagen schrieb  irgendsoein Oberfuzzi , wir sollten doch ma ruhig bleiben alles zu seiner Zeit und so . Die Flash HP sei absolut TOP und da werde man nichts dran ändern , Ihr werdet schon sehen wie gut wir JETZT sind , bla bla bla . Alles LÄCHERLICH .. sie kommen einfach nicht klar !!!
Wollen WOW angreifen und deren Subsciber Zahlen Toppen bzw gleich ziehn ... koennen aber nicht mal ein 20 stel der Klientel händeln ...

LÄCHERLICH 

Grüße und so


----------



## Haner (8. September 2008)

ich warte jetzt schon seit gestern um 13 Uhr auf die e-mail...das kann doch nix mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eliaas (8. September 2008)

18h nun bei mir, hab schon einige Betas durch......aber das schlägt nun wirklich alles was ich erlebt hab.

Goa kannte ich vorher nicht, da ich nicht DAOC gespielt hab, aber nun kann man wirklich befürchten das sich
all das bewahrheitet was man vorher gehört hat.


----------



## Corina (8. September 2008)

soo nachdem ich bis heut in der früh noch immer nix bekam. nochmal gereg und die mail war in 30 min da... is sogar die gleiche gangen wie ich sie gestern eingben hab. dürfte wohl untergegangen sein


----------



## DJRaizer (8. September 2008)

entlich, warte seid gestern um 13.30 uhr auf die mail und heute ist sie entlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber wenn ich auf dem link drücker komme ich leide nur auf die Startseite. Haben die immernoch die Register Server usw off?


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Flash seiten zum regen beutzen zeugt doch von absoluter dämlichkeit, sorry..


----------



## Nogkragh (8. September 2008)

manche habens nach 12-14 stunden geschafft... ich sitze immernoch und komm nich weiter... account hab ich.. kann nur nich den key eingeben -.-


----------



## DJRaizer (8. September 2008)

diese Register Server und so weiter,  sind doch immer noch offline oder? denke mal das wird erst ab ca 13-14 uhr was, naja hauptsache heute is  PLAYDAY


----------



## Katalmacht (8. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> soo nachdem ich bis heut in der früh noch immer nix bekam. nochmal gereg und die mail war in 30 min da... is sogar die gleiche gangen wie ich sie gestern eingben hab. dürfte wohl untergegangen sein



Hab mich nun auch neu gereg5t und war nach 20min da, also die alten könnt ihr woll vergessen..


----------



## Exo1337 (8. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Hab mich nun auch neu gereg5t und war nach 20min da, also die alten könnt ihr woll vergessen..



ich konnt mich bis jetz noch nich reggen....


----------



## HappyChaos (8. September 2008)

boah hey diese kack registrierungs- und loginserver sind ja immer noch off,das gibts doch nicht,wie lange die sich zeit lassen hey,wenn die des heut nimmer gebacken kriegen,kömma glaub ich alle die beta vergessen,das sie´s vor release anscheinend nimmer schaffen...


----------



## Serdoa (8. September 2008)

Fall es einen tröstet: Nachdem ich nun über Registrierung und Key-Eingabe hinweg bin habe ich eine Bestätigungsemail erhalten das mein Beta-Key akzeptiert wurde und ich also loslegen kann. 

Bzw. ... könnte - wenn denn der Patcher mich authen würde. Aber leider kann er mit meinem Login und PW scheinbar nichts anfangen. KA wieso das nun wieder - Transfer der Daten von einer zur anderen DB? Wie dem auch sei, ich geh nun einkaufen, dann Mittagessen, werde meine Arbeit machen (schön wenn man von daheim aus arbeiten kann) und einfach immer wiedermal probieren ob es doch noch heute geht - nicht das ich annehme das es besser wird - ich denke spätestens ab 16 Uhr crasht eh wieder alles, vllt auch schon bißchen früher. Mal schauen wann der Großteil der Bevölkerung von der Arbeit heimkommt *gg*


----------



## Mikell (8. September 2008)

Meldung:

DEREFER
Die angeforderte Seite liegt ausserhalb unseres Angebotes. Sie werden in Kürze automatisch weitergeleitet.
Falls nicht, bitte klicken Sie hier!

Heisst das, das man Accs derzeit nicht freischalten kann?

War die Mail meines Accs, den ich gestern erstellt habe ( 5 Uhr mail bekommen) 

und @ GOA Flamer, geht zu WoW. Da könnt ihr jede Woche Mittwochs die unfähigkeit Blizzards (ungerecht) in die höhe flamen.
Wenn ich drann denke was da in 2 jahren an Flamepotenzial aufgetaucht ist.
verbugte Bosse, verbugte Eigenschaften, verbugte Modelle, verbugte Quests.... wow... einfach unglaublich!
Und dann der start des WoW-Addons, mit flut von kranken Menschen um Punkt 0 Uhr, gebündelt mit unspielbarkeit bis zum Mittag des nächsten tages.....Göttlich... geht doch zu WoW, da habt ihr dann mehr als die 6 jahre alten kamillen, die ihr wie eine defekte Schallplatte immer und immer wieder Wiederhohlt.


----------



## Alsi (8. September 2008)

Hmm komische Sache obwohl die anscheindend an der Anmeldung bzw. Registierung arbeiten konnte ich mich vor knapp 1h  registrieren bis zu dem Punkt wo die Bestätigungsmail rausgeschickt werden sollte. Hatte noch jemand das Glück und falls ja hat er ne Mail bekommen meine ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Mepho (8. September 2008)

Grüße!

Es ist zwar jetzt nicht wirklich ein Trost, aber ich warte auch schon seit gestern Mittag (ca. 13:00 Uhr) auf diese mittlerweile berühmte Registrierungs-Email...


----------



## CreepingPhobia (8. September 2008)

Mepho schrieb:


> Grüße!
> 
> Es ist zwar jetzt nicht wirklich ein Trost, aber ich warte auch schon seit gestern Mittag (ca. 13:00 Uhr) auf diese mittlerweile berühmte Registrierungs-Email...



dito


----------



## Aldali (8. September 2008)

Ich hab meine Mail vorher bekommen, Registriert hab ich gsetern nacht um 2 (ist für nen kurzen Augenblick gegangen), doch wenn ich nun patchen möchte funktioniert nichts, zT kommt meldung das die maximale Anzahl von Loginversuchen überschritten worden sei und das ich wenn ich mein pw vergessen habe mich beim Kundendienst melden soll!! PW stimmt aber! hatt das problem sonst noch wer??

LG ALi


----------



## DJRaizer (8. September 2008)

www.war-europe.com NEWS SERVER PROBLEME 11.30

Seit den frühen Morgenstunden traten immer wieder Probleme mit den Betaservern auf. Dieses Problem besteht für alle Server und wir sind mit Mythic in Kontakt, um eine Lösung zu finden. Bis auf Athel Loren waren alle Server offline, damit unser technisches Team das Problem beheben kann. 


UPDATE:
Das Problem ist beseitigt und die Server sind wieder verfügbar.


LOL soll das jetzt heißen unsere Bestetigungs emails müssten funzen? der Registrierungsbutten auf der seite geht aber nicht der bestätigungs link, dann werde ich immer auf die startseite geleiten und oben wo der link stand, steht error und 11x03 so wie bei den Codebild was soll das denn werden wenn es fertig is GOA usw?


----------



## Kranak90 (8. September 2008)

Nein,das heißt nur, dass die Beta Spielserver wieder richtig funktionieren. Die Anmeldung klappt immer noch nicht.


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

Da ja nun seit 11:00 CET die Nachricht zu vernehmen ist, dass die Registrierungsvorgänge von gestern abgearbeitet wurden, fragen sich die Leute, die immer noch auf die Mail warten natürlich, ob noch Hoffnung besteht, diese zu erhalten oder ob es (wenn wieder möglich) notwendig ist, sich erneut zu registrieren.

Gibt es zu dieser gesamten Mailproblematik irgendwo eine offizielle Aussage?


----------



## EvilDivel (8. September 2008)

Ich habs gestern gegen 23 Uhr geschaft mich zu registrieren die E-Mail war heute morgen um 10 Uhr da dauert also etwas.
Allerdings kann ich jetzt den Aktivierungslink nicht benutzen kommt wieder die ganze Zeit nen toller Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich habs gestern gegen 23 Uhr geschaft mich zu registrieren die E-Mail war heute morgen um 10 Uhr da dauert also etwas.
> Allerdings kann ich jetzt den Aktivierungslink nicht benutzen kommt wieder die ganze Zeit nen toller Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich warte auch schon seit gestern um 13:30...bin also gleich bei vollen 24 Stunden.


----------



## EvilDivel (8. September 2008)

Hm eventuell hat der Server die Mail verschluckt die müsste ja theoretisch vor meiner verschickt worden sein.
Allerdings kommt man ja wie gesagt mit Mail auch nicht viel weiter weil sich das Konto nicht aktivieren lässt wegen Datenbankfehlern.


----------



## KiwK (8. September 2008)

also ich könnt kotzen. warte jetzt genau 24 stunden auf die bestätigungsmail...ka was ich machen soll. neu registrieren geht ja auch nicht zur zeit...mann mann mann


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Hm eventuell hat der Server die Mail verschluckt die müsste ja theoretisch vor meiner verschickt worden sein.
> Allerdings kommt man ja wie gesagt mit Mail auch nicht viel weiter weil sich das Konto nicht aktivieren lässt wegen Datenbankfehlern.



Das ist eben gerade das Problem. Wenn man sich in den diversen Foren umschaut, bekommen manche ihre Mail nach ein paar Minuten, andere nach ein paar Stunden und viele warten immer noch. Dies hat offensichtlich nichts mit dem Zeitpunkt der Registrierung zu tun.

Natürlich bringt einen das zur Zeit auch nicht viel weiter aber man wüsste immerhin, ob man die erste Hürde im Beta-Rennen schon gemeistert hätte oder ob man noch mal an den Start geschickt wird, wenn von offizieller Seite dazu etwas gesagt werden könnte.


----------



## Mepho (8. September 2008)

Ein Wunder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade eben, also knapp über 24 Stunden später, kam meine Registrierungs-Email.

Jetzt sitze ich im Büro und überlege ob ich einen akuten Schwächeanfall vortäusche und nach Hause fahre um mich dann über weitere Fehlermeldungen aufzuregen, nur um dann eine Magengeschwür zu provozieren, oder doch in der Firma bis Feierabend warte und all´ die beneide, die schon spielen können...

Das Leben ist unfair ;-)


----------



## KiwK (8. September 2008)

dann bin ich wohl der einzige der noch wartet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

Mepho schrieb:


> Ein Wunder!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bleib gefälligst da, alter Simulant...blau machen ist nicht!!


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Leute chillt euch doch einfach hin oder zockt so lange was anderes ,vor heute abend wird das eh nix. Die homepage is doch server waren auch bis vor kurzen down ,alle die es gestern noch geschafft haben den key einzugeben haben vllt glück und können gleich zocken ,aber all die anderen müssen sich gedulden bis alles wieder steht und sie das alles am laufen bringen......


Lasst die jungs arbeiten dann klappt das heute noch mitn zocken ..Heute abend denke ich werden wir alle zocken


----------



## Mepho (8. September 2008)

Ist ja gut! Ich bleibe..  (nur unter protest)

Ich hoffe nur das der Rest der Anmeldung glatt läuft.  oje oje


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

wird schon alle gut gehen ....wenn ihr es nicht mehr aushalten könnt dann geht hier drauf          http://www.mogulus.com/akkarinswow   dann könnt ihr nen user zuschauen beim live zocken mit comment ....livestream


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> Leute chillt euch doch einfach hin oder zockt so lange was anderes ,vor heute abend wird das eh nix. Die homepage is doch server waren auch bis vor kurzen down ,alle die es gestern noch geschafft haben den key einzugeben haben vllt glück und können gleich zocken ,aber all die anderen müssen sich gedulden bis alles wieder steht und sie das alles am laufen bringen......
> 
> 
> Lasst die jungs arbeiten dann klappt das heute noch mitn zocken ..Heute abend denke ich werden wir alle zocken



Ich fände es nur gut, wenn ein offz. Statement zu den Mails zu erhalten wäre, da es ja auch nicht im Sinne des Betreibers sein kann, wenn sich tausende von Leuten auf gut Glück neu registrieren, wenn das garnicht nötig wäre.

Das sorgt nur wiederum für Traffic und Datenbankzugriffe, was bei einem ohnehin schon überlasteten System nicht gerade förderlich erscheint.


----------



## XOBAN (8. September 2008)

Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.

Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.


----------



## Mepho (8. September 2008)

Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage.

Danke!


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

XOBAN schrieb:


> Wie wir zuvor erwähnt hatten wurde das Account-Validierungssystem aufgrund von technischen Wartungsarbeiten offline geschaltet. Im Laufe dieser Arbeiten wurden Teile des Datenbankservers ersetzt, sowie Verbesserungen an der Software durchgeführt, um die Leistung zu erhöhen. Unsere Techniker sind dabei, diese Arbeiten abzuschließen.
> Im Zuge dieser Verbesserungen veröffentlichen wir heute um 16:00 Uhr MEZ eine neue Registrierungsseite für die Codes. Auf dieser neuen Seite wird es eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und der Bestätigung des Accounts geben, doch ihr werdet binnen weniger Minuten eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten.
> 
> Solltet ihr gestern einen Account registriert und bereits eine Bestätigungs-Email erhalten haben, so könnt ihr dem darin enthaltenen Link ab 16:00 Uhr folgen, um die Aktivierung abzuschließen. Solltet ihr keine Email erhalten haben, so befolgt die oben erwähnten Anweisungen, um den Code erneut einzugeben.
> ...



Danke erstmal für die Info.

Dies bezieht sich aber mE auf die Eingabe des Beta-Keys und nicht auf die Registrierungsemail bei der Konto-Erstellung. Die Aktivierungs-Mail hat mit der eigentlichen Code-Eingabe doch noch garnichts zu tun oder verstehe ich da grundsätzlich etwas falsch?


----------



## Alsi (8. September 2008)

Anscheinend werden noch Emails verschickt habe gerade meine Bestätigungsmail bekommen und die Registration abgeschlossen nur mit dem Key eingeben wird wohl bis 16 Uhr dauern wenn ich das richtig lese


----------



## dustykid (8. September 2008)

also erst mal an alle die fürchten dass es bei web.de nicht geht, ihr liegt falsch. habe die mail nach ca 4 stunden bekommen. 

der link führt allerdings nur auf die haupseite und als adresse hab ich "http://www.war-europe.com/?error=11x03" das is ja schon bekannt nehm ich an.
jetzt hab ich heute aber noch ne neue mail im posteingang mit betreff: "willkommen bei WAR"

Willkommen, xxxxxxx

Warhammer® Online: Age of Reckoning™ ist ein Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel (MMORPG), eingebettet in eine Fantasy-Welt, wo die Armeen der Zerstörung und Ordnung in endlosen Kämpfen gegeneinander antreten. Wählt Eure Seite und kämpft Euch gemeinsam mit Euren Waffenbrüdern zum Sieg.

Bitte denkt daran, dass Euer Login privat ist und vertraulich behandelt werden sollte. Euer Nickname ist der öffentliche Name, der angezeigt wird, wenn Ihr auf dem Portal eingeloggt seid.

Euer Login: xxxxxxxxx
Euer Nickname: xxxxxxxx
Eure E-Mail-Adresse: xxxxxxx

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR




ist der acc jetzt schon bestätigt ? weil durchgekommen bin ich ja eigentlich nie....


----------



## Alsi (8. September 2008)

Ja ist er habe die auch nach dem ich auf den Link geklickt habe bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustykid (8. September 2008)

hmm dann hoff ich ma das ich später einloggen kann^^


----------



## Falcon2K (8. September 2008)

Also für mich stellt sich das so dar:

Hat man eine Aktivierungsmail bekommen und auf den Link geklickt, ist das Konto aktiviert, auch wenn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen erscheinen. Dann kann man ab 17:00 (16:00 CET) seinen BETA Key eingeben und patchen/spielen.

Hat man es gestern schon geschafft, das Konto zu aktivieren und einen Beta Key einzugeben, kann man sich ab 17:00 einloggen.

Hat man, so wie ich, keine Aktivierungsmail erhalten, kann man ab 17:00 versuchen, sich mit einer anderen Mailadresse neu zu registrieren, in der Hoffnung, dass dann das Konto auch aktiviert werden kann.


----------



## Doldress (8. September 2008)

hi ihr 
also ich hab meine e-mail bekommen aber wenn ich nun auf den link gehe 
kommt nur die normale war seite war-europ.com/error=3x03 
hab mozilla aber habs auch schon mit explorer versucht.
kennt jemand das prob??


----------



## Virus2000 (8. September 2008)

hm

gestern gegen 11 uhr registriert...

immer noch keine email....

naja, besser in der beta so nen stress, als dann beim release...


----------



## CreepingPhobia (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt endlich meine Acc Bestätigungsmail (nach über 24 Stunden) nur wenn ich auf den link in der mail klicke bekomme ich auf der Warhammer seite nur diese Fehlermeldung:"Anfrage fehlgeschlagen. Bitte überprüfe Deine Internetverbindung und probiere es in ein paar Minuten erneute (Code 303)."

Temporäres Problem weilwas down ist oder gibbet lösungen?


----------



## Dayanus (9. September 2008)

DIE LÖSUNG IST EINFACH GANZ OFT EURTEN CODE ZU AKTIVIEREN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bei mir hat es nach drei mal geklappt. Die Mail sollte innerhaln ca. 1 einer Minute eintrudeln !!


Sehen uns Ingame !!!


----------



## Mootej (9. September 2008)

Doldress schrieb:


> hi ihr
> also ich hab meine e-mail bekommen aber wenn ich nun auf den link gehe
> kommt nur die normale war seite war-europ.com/error=3x03
> hab mozilla aber habs auch schon mit explorer versucht.
> kennt jemand das prob??




hab das selbe problem


----------



## psycho.haus (9. September 2008)

GUTEN MORGEN ZUSAMMEN 

NETLICH ENTLICH ENTLICH hab ich meine mail bekommen und patcht auch schon schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (freudentrännen)

ich hab jetzt seit sonntag um 9uhr früh versucht auf die beta zu kommen habs geschaft am montag meine code einzugeben 
UND HAB ENTLICH ENTLICH heute um 12,10uhr meine mail bekommen (heute gleich dienstag)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allso an alle gebt nicht auf ich alls grösster pechvogel hab es sogar entlich geschaft dan schaft ihr das auch noch auf die beta zu kommen 

DICHES DAUMEN DRÜCH AN ALLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vargon223 (9. September 2008)

Warte schon seid ca 12std auf mein E-Mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virus2000 (9. September 2008)

so langsam stirbt die hoffnung....

am sonntag registriert auf der homepage

heute ist dienstag, imemr noch keine mail, das ein account erstellt wurde....

bin ja mal gespannt, wann die herren die registrierungsseite mal wieder aufmachen....

wenn das zum start auch für zig tage deaktiviert ist, na dann mal gute nacht....


----------



## Mimir (9. September 2008)

Ich warte seit fast 21 Stunden auf die Mail...mal ne frage: werden die nach zeitpunkt des eingangs bearbeitet?? Kann doch irgendwie nicht sein oder? Wenn ich den key getsern um 16:43 uhr eingegeben hab warum bin ich der letzte der ne mail bekommt? wenn überhaupt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besk (9. September 2008)

Ich warte seid gestern 4 Uhr..-.-


----------



## Mimir (9. September 2008)

kann gar nicht die haben den link dazu erst um 16:23 uhr oder so veröffentlicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (9. September 2008)

hab die mail nach eine tag warten bekommen und jetzt muss ich mich wunder warum da steht "Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008" also beschränkter gehts wohl net oder is das tippfehler von denen?


----------



## Falcon2K (9. September 2008)

Ich warte nun auch schon seit vollen 2 Tagen, das heisst, ab jetzt warte ich eigentlich weder auf die Beta, noch weiter auf das Spiel. Ich guck's mir im Oktober oder November mal an, ist nervenschonender.


----------



## DJRaizer (9. September 2008)

lol bei mir is es genau so, heute der 2.te tag mit meiner Email und ich kann das nicht bestätigen, da ich wenn ich auf den link drücke immer auf der WAR startseite komme und fehler (code 303) steht, gibs da nich ne lösung für???


----------



## Negerli (9. September 2008)

ich lach mich tod.
ich warte nun über 20 stunden auf diese beschissene bestätigungsmail.
was da goa abzieht ist wirklich alles andere als Kundenfreundlich.
wenn der open beta start schon so in die kakke fällt, wie schlecht wird dann das release sein?^^
nach der grossen enttäuschung von age of conan (scheiss funcom) nun die nächste grosse enttäuschung.
ich glaub ich spiel wieder mal soldier of fortune 2 und lass meinen frust raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJRaizer (9. September 2008)

komisch is aber, das ich die code eingabe der neuen codeseite einfac so gemacht habe und das auch abgeschickt wurde, wenn das so klappt dann is ja super^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. September 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> ich lach mich tod.
> ich warte nun über 20 stunden auf diese beschissene bestätigungsmail.
> was da goa abzieht ist wirklich alles andere als Kundenfreundlich.
> wenn der open beta start schon so in die kakke fällt, wie schlecht wird dann das release sein?^^
> ...




Nun was zeigt uns dein comment!

Bleibe du bitte bei Ego shot besser für alle ne beta zu vergleichen mit anderen spielen ist ja so wie wenn ich fahrrad auto vergleiche.
Was glaubst du wozu den Betas da sind, desweiteren hat der Fehler nichts aber auch rein gar nix mit dem Game zutun,ja sie hätten es wirklich besser machen können also den start ich hätte die loggin server einfach einen tag früher online gestellt so wäre der fehler vieleicht schneller auf gefallen.entäuscht bin ich nur das es so lange dauert aber mit problemen habe ich gerechnet des gehört zu einer Beta dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduniel (9. September 2008)

Ja, das is mal der Größte Bockmist den die da gebaut haben. Ich warte nun auch schon über einen Tag auf die Bestätigungsmail, obwohl die Codeeingabe gut funktioniert hat. Und wenn man dann liest das die Server voll sind heißt das für mich voll die verarsche, na egal mit solchen Kundenumgang haben sie sich sicher einige vergrault.


----------



## Thalveas (9. September 2008)

ich warte ebenfalls seid 2 tagen..habe vor ewigkeiten meinen key registriert,,
keine mail.nix..#einloggen geht nicht da authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen.

habe alle tricks die es im forum ab probiert..10000 mal die codes abgeschickt..nix
einfach nix..

da kommt nichtmal ne reaktion von goa..null.
enttäuschend.

aber was solls.dafür is ne beta da!
zum release wirds klappen.*daumendrück-+


----------



## Balthasar92 (9. September 2008)

ich hab auchnoch n problem ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich meinen account aktiviert hab. ich hab die email schon am sonntag bekommen (accountaktivierung) aber immer wenn ich auf den link klicke kommt : Anfrage fehlgeschlagen . bitte überprüfe deine internetverbindung und versuche es in ein paar minuten erneut (code 303) 

das problem daran ist jetzt das hab ich schon seit sonntag ... 

sollte ich wenn es wieder geht einen neuen account anlegen ?

was würdet ihr mir raten


----------



## Tahmuras (9. September 2008)

also ich warte schon 22 stunden auf die e-mail, so langsam könnte sie ja mal kommen ^^


----------



## Riva_ Godmode (9. September 2008)

ich habe auch ein problem das ich bis jz nirgentwo erblickt habe , beim saugen vom patch ( cd key aktivierung hab ich alles hinter mir )

kommt die meldung gleich am anfang ( zu viele fehlerhafte datein im ordner , bitte neu installieren ) kann mir wer da en rat gaben ? hab es bereits neu installiert aba gleiche meldung wieder -.-


----------



## Balthasar92 (9. September 2008)

Tahmuras schrieb:


> also ich warte schon 22 stunden auf die e-mail, so langsam könnte sie ja mal kommen ^^



bei den meisten die mir geschrieben haben dauerte das 24 std. bis die e-mail da war


----------

